# I need a CD Writing Howto for Kernel 2.6

## xcatch

I want to be able to burn with one of the following programs in 2.6:

gtoaster

xcdroast

I do not want to have to resort to using something with gnome or KDE dependencies.

Can someone link me to a good kernel 2.6 howto for CD burning?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

xcatch,

With later kernels 2.6.6 and on it Just Works.

You need to be root to burn CDs though.

----------

## Sith_Happens

If you just emerge cdrtools, it gives you some command line tools for cdburning.  Most other programs are just frontends to cdrecord, part of cdrtools.  As far as only being able to run a cd recording program as root, if your user is part of the group cdrw, then they should be able to burn cds.  I use cdrecord and xcdroast on 2.6.10, and all I had to do was install them, they worked automagically.

----------

## xcatch

Good frontend for the manipulation of users that is not KDE or gnome?

----------

## Sith_Happens

? What are you talking about?

----------

## lopoetve

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> xcatch,
> 
> With later kernels 2.6.6 and on it Just Works.
> 
> You need to be root to burn CDs though.

 

It hardly 'just works'.

If it 'just worked', he wouldn't be asking, now would he?  

ATAPI mode burning in the 2.6.x kernels seems to suck at best, in my experience.  I recommend using the SCSI emulation mode described 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_CD_Burning_for_Dummies

Oh, and even your software will recommend you use that.  SCSI emulation is fast and relatively problem free, unlike the other method.  My software (gcombust) won't work at all with ATAPI mode that I've seen.

----------

## lopoetve

 *xcatch wrote:*   

> Good frontend for the manipulation of users that is not KDE or gnome?

 

xcdroast or gcombust.

----------

## xcatch

 *xcatch wrote:*   

> Good frontend for the manipulation of users that is not KDE or gnome?

 

I meant what program is there where I have a GUI for creating/modifying users and user's information that does not require KDE or gnome.

I have tried Webmin, but I would rather not use it.

----------

## vonhelmet

If you can, find a front-end that supports cdrdao as a back-end. That might save some tears.

However, as far as I know only K3B supports cdrdao, so that's probably not much use to you.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lopoetve,

You would be surprised at the number of people that ask HOW before giving it a go.

I have my system set up to choose between SCSI Emualtion and ATAPI writing at boot (Windows progs under WINE require SCSI Emulation becase they use the Windows ASPI layer). In linux, SCSI Emualtion just has the edge for writing speed and gets going a lot faster but both work.  

xcatch,

There are command line tools for adding and deleting users. 

```
man useradd
```

will point you to the rest of the tools.

For adding/deleting users from existing groups, editing /etc/group is adequate.

----------

## Sith_Happens

You can also look at /etc/groups and /etc/passwd to get more of an idea of the users and groups on your system.  I would say when it comes to nitty gritty system administration, it's best not to get shackled to graphical utilities.  In fact I think a good general rule for everything is not to get shackled to graphical utilities, but that is just my opinion.

----------

## lopoetve

 *Sith_Happens wrote:*   

> You can also look at /etc/groups and /etc/passwd to get more of an idea of the users and groups on your system.  I would say when it comes to nitty gritty system administration, it's best not to get shackled to graphical utilities.  In fact I think a good general rule for everything is not to get shackled to graphical utilities, but that is just my opinion.

 

amen.  Do it right, not the easy way.  *me stares at my Sparc20 router that only lets me do it that way

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> lopoetve,
> 
> You would be surprised at the number of people that ask HOW before giving it a go.
> 
> I have my system set up to choose between SCSI Emualtion and ATAPI writing at boot (Windows progs under WINE require SCSI Emulation becase they use the Windows ASPI layer). In linux, SCSI Emualtion just has the edge for writing speed and gets going a lot faster but both work.  
> ...

 

True...  I'm using ATAPI only because SCSI-emulation doesn't want to work right, and I burn so few cd's (one a month, if even) that it doesn't matter.  And now that I know how to get ATAPI + Gcombust working, all is good  :Smile: 

----------

